# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Perú: 13.500 muertos anuales por contaminación ambiental

## Bruno Cillóniz

La contaminación ambiental provoca en promedio 13.500 muertes al año en Perú, principalmente por infecciones respiratorias agudas, advirtió un informe de la cooperación peruano-suiza al que accedió la AFP.  
Un promedio de 13.381 personas fallece anualmente por estas causas, de los cuales 2.696 corresponden a menores de cinco años, indicó el cooperante privado Centro de investigación y de asesoría del Transporte Terrestre (CIDATT).  
"Diariamente mueren 37 personas, 7 de ellas menores de cinco años, víctimas de infecciones respiratorias agudas causadas por efectos de la contaminación ambiental generada, entre otros factores, por la excesiva importación de vehículos usados y el uso de combustibles sucios", según el informe.  
Las cifras casi quintuplican las muertes causadas por los accidentes de tránsito a nivel nacional, dijo el informe, en un intento por despertar una mayor conciencia ambiental en el país. En promedio 3.247 peruanos mueren anualmente en las pistas por accidentes de tránsito, afirmó la CIDATT.  
La responsabilidad de los autos usados en la contaminación se debe a que 63% (566.597 unidades) de los vehículos ingresados a Perú entre 1991 y 2004 utilizan en su mayoría diesel 2, que tiene un alto contenido de azufre y es uno de los combustibles más sucios del mundo. En la última década las infecciones respiratorias pasaron de 415.000 casos en 1991 a 3,5 millones en el 2003, señala el reporte.  
"La importación de vehículos usados (diesel) sumada a la de motores usados diesel y a la política del gobierno de favorecer al precio de este combustible con alto contenido de azufre agudiza la contaminación atmosférica en las principales ciudades del país", dice en el informe Juan Tapia de CIDATT.  
El azufre se halla en el diesel y algunos tipos de gasolina. Junto con el plomo, son los dos agentes que producen el mayor grado de contaminación del medio ambiente en centros urbanos.  
La combustión en el motor del vehículo crea dióxido de azufre, que contamina el aire y se filtra en los pulmones afectando sus funciones.  
Perú importa petróleo diesel "sucio" que contiene 5.800 partes de azufre por millón (ppm), cuando Chile importa con 50 ppm y México 350 ppm. Mientras, Bolivia usa 350 ppm, Venezuela más de 4.000 ppm, India 2.500 ppm, Brasil 2.000 ppm. La tendencia internacional permisible es de 350 ppm.  
Recientes estadísticas ambientales oficiales basadas en datos del ministerio de Salud muestran que la calidad del aire en Lima deja mucho que desear en relación a los niveles internacionales aceptables.  
En Lima, con una población de 8 millones, se registraron en febrero altas concentraciones de nitrógeno y de dióxido de azufre (lluvia ácida).  
En el aire de Lima se halló alto contenido de 'partículas totales en suspensión', como polvo, hollín y pequeñas gotas de vapores, que según la Organización Mundial de Salud causan disminución de la capacidad respiratoria, problemas cardiovasculares, mala visibilidad, y bloqueo de rayos solares, clave para la vegetación.  
El límite crítico de esas partículas es 75 microgramos por m3. En algunas partes de Lima se regitró entre 182 y 565 microgramos, 7,5 veces más el estándar de calidad de aire según la Agencia Estadounidense de Protección Ambiental.  *Fuente: Diarios Rumbo (Abril 25, 2005)* 
PD: Este artículo es del 2005. Imagínense cómo debemos estar ahora y seguimos sin hacer nada. Ojalá llegue el día en que se castigue a las personas que circulan con autos en mal estado y podamos limpiar un poco el aire de nuestra capital, que es un verdadero asco. 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Minam actuará contra contaminación ambiental y de alimentos por minería ilegal Artículo: Perú evalúa junto a 11 países de Latinoamérica impacto de contaminación por plaguicidas en alimentos Artículo: Producción apícola llega a S/. 30 millones anuales en Perú Contaminación ambiental en Arequipa disminuyó 30% en dos días sin vehículos Perú podría exportar 6,000 toneladas anuales de productos lácteos a EEUU sin arancel

----------


## carlos.1

hola , oye es bastante grave , y el gobierno ha hecho algo al respecto o simplemente se hacen la vista gorda siguiendo la tendencia de los gobiernos latinos ?

----------

